
Google Defends YouTube Restrictions on PragerU’s Educational Videos in Court - Cyclone_
https://www.dailysignal.com/2019/08/27/google-defends-youtube-restrictions-on-pragerus-educational-videos-in-federal-court/
======
huomri
Pretty charitable to call them educational videos.

